# Marilyn Monroe



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry if im posting to many drawing's, haha.
*Marilyn Monroe *


Doesn't look exactly like her, but yeah...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

stay on the path Sarah- the skin tones are getting better and better- you are really kicking them out!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Jeff! I have nothing to do other than practice every day, haha.


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi sara*



Sarah said:


> Thank you Jeff! I have nothing to do other than practice every day, haha.


 sara u r awaken ...............


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Im not sure what that means (slow lol) but if its a compliment then thanks heh


----------

